# Polaroid NPC 195 procam??



## rocksndirt3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, I just got a hold of a Polaroid NPC 195 procam model, but I can't find anything about it online. Does anybody know anything about this model?







Thanks


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 24, 2011)

rocksndirt3 said:


> Hi, I just got a hold of a Polaroid NPC 195 procam model, but I can't find anything about it online. Does anybody know anything about this model?
> Thanks



Yes.Nice camera.   Get some Fuji packfilm and be very happy. 30 sec of google will get you specs and a manual.  Check orphancamera and the landlist.


----------

